# FAO rabvtec



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

I have actioned your request to change your username to rabTT. You can now log-in with your old password

Sorry for not replying sooner, I've been away on holiday.


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Ooo no he's still the old rab :lol: 
will give him a text Kev


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

ps did you have a good holiday Kev


----------

